# Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2015)

*Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Hi zusammen

Bin Heute auf eine News gestossen die zeigt dass das Gesetz manchmal auch etwas seltsam sein kann und es zeigt auch wie man die Unterrichtsstunden beim Fahrlehrer abbezahlen kann, ohne Geld. Und zwar mit Sex, dies gilt wohl nur für Holland und die Behörden dort sagen sogar das es in Ordnung geht.
Die Behörden wollen nur nich das es explizit Angebot wird also in einem Zeitungsinserat oder ähnlich, das wäre dann eine Straftat.

Wer will sich anmelden??


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Haha, was am Balkan _ganz normal_ ist kann man nun in Europa offiziell machen


----------



## efdev (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Joar wer es Nutzen will soll es machen , wüsste nicht was dagegen Spricht auch wenn ich es nicht Nutzen würde .


----------



## shootme55 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Kommt drauf an wie die Fahrlehrerin aussieht


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Auch wenn bis jetzt alle die Kommentier haben dafür sind, sagen die bisherigen Umfrageergebnisse was anderes, als Hinweis, die Umfrage is Anonym. Sonst würde es extra gekennzeichnet sein das es Öffentlich ist also dürfen ruhig alle mit Ja antworten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie die Fahrlehrerin aussieht



Ja das sehe ich genauso


----------



## S754 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Naja wenn die Person sympathisch ist und gut aussieht, warum nicht 
Der Führerschein ist eh schon teuer genug.


----------



## efdev (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auch wenn bis jetzt alle die Kommentier haben dafür sind, sagen die bisherigen Umfrageergebnisse was anderes, als Hinweis, die Umfrage is Anonym. Sonst würde es extra gekennzeichnet sein das es Öffentlich ist also dürfen ruhig alle mit Ja antworten.



nanana ich hab auch mit nein gestimmt die Idee ist gut aber selber nutzen ist was anderes .
An eine Fahrlehrerin hab ich aber auch nicht gedacht  hätte ja doch mit ja stimmen können.

Solange man nicht den Prüfer mit dem Körper bestechen darf, es Fahren mir so schon zu viel ohne die Nötigen Fähigkeiten ein Fahrzeug zu Führen herum.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Was, man darf damit nicht werben? 
Wie sollte denn so eine Anzeige aussehen?


> Du hast kein Geld aber kannst gut blasen und Muschis lecken?
> Mach deinen Führerschein bei uns vollkommen kostenlos!
> Komm jetzt zur Fahrschule Cockride GmbH und lerne unsere geilen Fahrlehrer kennen!




Oh man als ob es dafür ein Gesetz geben muss. Mit 16/17/18 ist man doch wohl alt genug, um selber zu wissen ob man seinen Fahrlehrer/in vögelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*



S754 schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Person sympathisch ist und gut aussieht, warum nicht


Richtig  



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was, man darf damit nicht werben?
> Wie sollte denn so eine Anzeige aussehen?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Anzeige so steht wie bei deinem Beispiel  dann wundert es mich nicht das es dafür ein Gesetz gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Wenn es in der Summe passt und mir das Zahlungsmittel gefällt warum denn nicht. Was passiert bei Überzahlung und kann man den Erlös auf ein Nummernkonto einzahlen?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn es in der Summe passt und mir das Zahlungsmittel gefällt warum denn nicht. Was passiert bei Überzahlung und kann man den Erlös auf ein Nummernkonto einzahlen?



Ja kannst du, du zahlst dann 3 mal Sex ein und kannst es beim nächsten mal wieder abheben und damit zahlen


----------



## shootme55 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Ich hab schon mit nein geantwortet, aber das hat seinen Grund. Selbst wenn da eine wunderschöne junge Frau Fahrlehrerin wäre, bei meiner Hackfresse würd die sicher Bargeld bevorzugen.  
Die Realität sieht vermutlich eher so aus: 50 Jahre alt, Teilglatze, Bierbauch und Kaffeeflecken mit leicht pädophilen Neigungen sucht gerade 18 gewordenes hübsches Mädchen mit leerem Konto für gelegentlichen Blowjob in Kleinwagen mit zweitem Pedalsatz, und am Rückspiegel hängt die GoPro. Als Gegenleistung darf sie dann selber vom Rendevouz nachhaus fahren.


----------



## JaniZz (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

Wo muss ich mich anmelden um Fahrlehrer in Holland zu werden????


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*

So mal nach einer Nacht der Überlegung würde ich mal sagen das der Titel nicht ganz zutreffend ist und " Sex annehmen als Bezahlung " eher passt.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Holland: Fahrlehrer dürfen Sex verlangen um Unterrichtsstunden abzubezahlen*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Wo muss ich mich anmelden um Fahrlehrer in Holland zu werden????


Da ich kein Holländisch kann, kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen weil es schwer sein wird zu verstehen was bei denen auf der Seite so alles drauf steht.  



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So mal nach einer Nacht der Überlegung würde ich mal sagen das der Titel nicht ganz zutreffend ist und " Sex annehmen als Bezahlung " eher passt.



Könntest Recht haben, aber ich lasse es trotzdem mal so.


----------

